# تركيبة برسيل جيل



## الدكتورمعوض (8 أغسطس 2016)

ما راي الاخوة الخبراء في هذه التركيبة لبرسيل جيل 
لعمل 100 كيلو
سلفونيك متعادل بالسيليكات السائلة 5 كجم
تكسابون 5 كجم
بيتايين 2.5كجم
سيماسول 3 كجم
كمبرلان 1 كجم 
ماء اكسجين تركيز 50% 5 كجم لاني مش لاقي البربورات 
كربونات الصوديوم 5كجم
تايلوز 400 جم
تراي بولي فوسفات 300 جم 
لون و عطر
ماء حتى 100 كجم
ما راي الخبراء بهذه التركيبة لاني ناوي اعملها ان شاء الله 
ارجو لو فيه تعديل او ضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (24 سبتمبر 2016)

اما عن علم او عن تجربة -----------
ما تجربش فينا

ولا ده سؤال مش اضافة؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------

